# Naps 2017 g2g



## time_stood_still (Feb 4, 2017)

Still on point as of feb 2017. I'm not owned by these guys, just letting ppl know they still got it. Still waiting on one more, I will detail the rest when it lands!


----------



## bigsean320 (Feb 4, 2017)

Ok let me know

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cricketnoise (Feb 4, 2017)

jmcashion03 said:


> Still on point as of feb 2017. I'm not owned by these guys, just letting ppl know they still got it. Still waiting on one more, I will detail the rest when it lands!


What Web site do you use for naps?
When I Google them there are several 
.net, .org and .com

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## time_stood_still (Feb 5, 2017)

It's all over the website, just start clicking if you don't want to read through the forums.


----------



## time_stood_still (Feb 18, 2017)

*Update*

Everything landed! One package was lost in the abyss of postal service (not naps fault I tracked it!). The packages came in roughly 2 weeks after ordering and the one that was lost took a month and a half. Everything was boxed nicely for the most part, discreet and padded safely for travels. It's been 5 plus year relationship only cheating on occasion when I get pharma local. I do want to comment on the fact of naps chat service being quick, to the point and honest offering credit (on the lost package) even though my current location isn't guaranteed. This is for all the people that don't wish to get donkey punched in their wallet. Honest review. Time to grow!


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Mar 8, 2017)

High quality gear massive gains 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 30, 2017)

glad to hear theyre still doing good. i used them years and years ago and they had a huge hiccup and were shut down for a while. I'll shit you not though, it may have been a good six months later, everyone thought we were SOL but Naps made good and shipped out everyones packs. I don't judge a company based on when things go wrong, I judge them on what they do about it, and Naps came through like champs for me that time.


----------

